# General > Music >  Caithness Live Aid Gig 1985 : Video Wanted

## rob murray

Ive stuck this on general forum as I hope to get a better response than posting on the music forum, but  does anyone out there of a certain vintage have a copy of the video made from Caithness Live Aid gig at Wick aerodrome, summer of 1985, I need a copy ( will pay postage and return ) to digitise as part of a wee project Im involved in : contact me on rob.murray@itpsolutions.co.uk

----------


## theone

Somebody on here definitely has it.

I can't remember where, but somebody posted a video (or stills from a video)a while ago.

The mullets were immense.


Good luck in your search.

----------


## Gizmo

I'd love to have a copy of that as well. I was part of the Bmx Freestyle team that did a display of our skills in between the bands, and it must be 25 years since I have seen any footage of it.

----------


## Bazeye

Theres a couple of photos on Paul Leviston- Dalton in Furness' FB page.

----------


## Old School Rocker

Dunno if Willie Oliphant frequents the Org, but I contacted him and he said  he had a copy and so I've passed details onto Rob. Hopefully it's the one from  the Aerodrome but I'm not 100% certain.  I think someone posted this link before  but have a look at those matching outfits worn by the band! And the old  newspaper cuttings too. I love the names of those old bands on that Wick  Festival 1983 poster, No Alternative and Zero Option. It was pretty grim the  80s!

http://www.btinternet.com/~soloventure/communique.html

----------


## Bobinovich

Have both Willie & Paul on my FB - the latter's still pics of the event already sent to Rob, and Willie messaged to see if there's a video available  :Smile:

----------


## Old School Rocker

> Have both Willie & Paul on my FB - the latter's still pics of the event already sent to Rob, and Willie messaged to see if there's a video available


You've already contacted Willie then? I didn't know. He said he had a copy  and the original tape so it's lookin' promising. I never even knew about this  video, wouldn't mind seeing it myself! :O)

----------


## rob murray

> Dunno if Willie Oliphant frequents the Org, but I contacted him and he said  he had a copy and so I've passed details onto Rob. Hopefully it's the one from  the Aerodrome but I'm not 100% certain.  I think someone posted this link before  but have a look at those matching outfits worn by the band! And the old  newspaper cuttings too. I love the names of those old bands on that Wick  Festival 1983 poster, No Alternative and Zero Option. It was pretty grim the  80s!
> 
> http://www.btinternet.com/~soloventure/communique.html


I was in Zero Option, line up was Rob Murray guitar vocal, Wullie Mitchell lead guitar, David Murray drums Spike Tait bass. we had played thoughout late 1981 - late 1982 as The Interest playing all over the North, Elgin Forres Inverness Ice Rink, Orkneys and local gigs, we basically split and reformed with a completely  new set, played around 6 gigs during March / May 1983, best being a residency in the cellar bar / old station hotel on Thursday nights which  was good crack cant for the life of me remember playing the Wick Festival, I dont think we did actually !!

----------


## Old School Rocker

> I was in Zero Option, line up was Rob Murray guitar vocal, Wullie Mitchell lead guitar, David Murray drums Spike Tait bass. we had played thoughout late 1981 - late 1982 as The Interest playing all over the North, Elgin Forres Inverness Ice Rink, Orkneys and local gigs, we basically split and reformed with a completely  new set, played around 6 gigs during March / May 1983, best being a residency in the cellar bar / old station hotel on Thursday nights which  was good crack cant for the life of me remember playing the Wick Festival, I dont think we did actually !!


haha brilliant! I had no idea you were in Zero Option, but you must have  formed the The Interest not too long after you and David were both in Radio City  MK II right? What sort of music did you play, was it punk/new wave stuff? Any  recordings made of either band? It's definitely a great punk-style name. It might've  been gloomy in the thatcher years but tough times sure inspired some great music  I always thought!

----------


## rob murray

> haha brilliant! I had no idea you were in Zero Option, but you must have  formed the The Interest not too long after you and David were both in Radio City  MK II right? What sort of music did you play, was it punk/new wave stuff? Any  recordings made of either band? It's definitely a great punk-style name. It might've  been gloomy in the thatcher years but tough times sure inspired some great music  I always thought!


We formed The Interest in September 1981,immediatly after RC, music style was The Only Ones, The SUbterreanens, Stiff LIttle Fingers, The Pretenders, guitar based "trad rock" with a modern take I suppose and a rake of our own stuff, we actually recorded with JOhnny Sutherland in 1982, recording three songs, one original, and covers of Moondage Daydream ( Bowie ) long lost and a solo early springsteen song. We played a fair bit but were up against it as times had moved on, 1981 / 82 = new romantics and synthny stuff. If you are interested in the new wavy period check out ALness based : The Tools ( Gotta make some money somehow ) on you tube ditto Those Intrinsic Intellectuals ( Inverness based ) again on You tube, both recorded in 1980...1980 was a classic year as the following bands all recorded and released records

The Cut ( inverness ) Those Intrinsic Intellectual ( Inverness ) The Tools ( ALness) Radio City, The Naturals ( Wick ) We Changelings ( Tain )...a long lost highland scene one would say. I am currently working on a "book" which will feature the period 1980 - 91, and hopefully an accompanying CD, all revenues to charity,a bit of nostalgic research, trying to get time to get it done though wont be ready until 2012.

----------


## Old School Rocker

> We formed The Interest in September 1981,immediatly after RC, music style was The Only Ones, The SUbterreanens, Stiff LIttle Fingers, The Pretenders, guitar based "trad rock" with a modern take I suppose and a rake of our own stuff, we actually recorded with JOhnny Sutherland in 1982, recording three songs, one original, and covers of Moondage Daydream ( Bowie ) long lost and a solo early springsteen song. We played a fair bit but were up against it as times had moved on, 1981 / 82 = new romantics and synthny stuff. If you are interested in the new wavy period check out ALness based : The Tools ( Gotta make some money somehow ) on you tube ditto Those Intrinsic Intellectuals ( Inverness based ) again on You tube, both recorded in 1980...1980 was a classic year as the following bands all recorded and released records
> 
> The Cut ( inverness ) Those Intrinsic Intellectual ( Inverness ) The Tools ( ALness) Radio City, The Naturals ( Wick ) We Changelings ( Tain )...a long lost highland scene one would say. I am currently working on a "book" which will feature the period 1980 - 91, and hopefully an accompanying CD, all revenues to charity,a bit of nostalgic research, trying to get time to get it done though wont be ready until 2012.


I found "Radio Iceland" and "Do the Executive" by Those Intrinsics Intellectuals and also The Tools one you mentioned, all utterly brilliant, I can't get enough of this sort of stuff really, I like to collect stuff from that golden era of punk/postpunk/new wave etc. That's a real shame about the lost songs , I would've loved to have heard that cover of Moonage Daydream! . I picked up a cd a while back called "Sad day we left the Croft", which is mostly great punk-era singles from the western isles which I highly recommend. Seems there were a lot more bands around in them days. Hope you will consider including both Blond Brothers songs from single tape onto this CD, I have searched high and low for that tape with no luck, even put an ad in the paper. Heard one of them on the Daze tape but it could do with a sprucing up/ remastering possibly? I think people forget how good some of this music was, nothing wrong with a bit of nostalgia! :O)

----------


## rob murray

Yes I have a copy of the Blond Brothers which is being digitised for inclusion ( hopefully subject  to clearance along with the rest mentioned ) My own thoughts are that the early 80's period was very creative, you just have to look at the material actually released. Many of the bands are reveiwed on internet sites, mostly collectors sites, and all get raving reviews. In my own opinion geography was the biggest barrier Highlands and Islands bands faced as most were as good if not better than London press hyped bands. What dates are involved in the band releases on Sad Day we left.....I wouldnt mind including a copy in the project, would appreciate it if you can get a copy made ( digital ) Dave Craig is working on stuff Ive given him so if you know him pass over a copy please, it widens the scope of the project.

----------


## rob murray

> I found "Radio Iceland" and "Do the Executive" by Those Intrinsics Intellectuals and also The Tools one you mentioned, all utterly brilliant, I can't get enough of this sort of stuff really, I like to collect stuff from that golden era of punk/postpunk/new wave etc. That's a real shame about the lost songs , I would've loved to have heard that cover of Moonage Daydream! . I picked up a cd a while back called "Sad day we left the Croft", which is mostly great punk-era singles from the western isles which I highly recommend. Seems there were a lot more bands around in them days. Hope you will consider including both Blond Brothers songs from single tape onto this CD, I have searched high and low for that tape with no luck, even put an ad in the paper. Heard one of them on the Daze tape but it could do with a sprucing up/ remastering possibly? I think people forget how good some of this music was, nothing wrong with a bit of nostalgia! :O)


check out http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DIUO3IbZiSs

documentary on the Sad day we left the croft ( you may have seen this, great source youtube )

----------


## Old School Rocker

> Yes I have a copy of the Blond Brothers which is being digitised for inclusion ( hopefully subject  to clearance along with the rest mentioned ) My own thoughts are that the early 80's period was very creative, you just have to look at the material actually released. Many of the bands are reveiwed on internet sites, mostly collectors sites, and all get raving reviews. In my own opinion geography was the biggest barrier Highlands and Islands bands faced as most were as good if not better than London press hyped bands. What dates are involved in the band releases on Sad Day we left.....I wouldnt mind including a copy in the project, would appreciate it if you can get a copy made ( digital ) Dave Craig is working on stuff Ive given him so if you know him pass over a copy please, it widens the scope of the project.


Sure no problem, I could do an mp3 copy if you like. Here's a good description on Wikipedia, with tracklisting, It's actually a reissue of an old and very rare tape, has some bonus songs too. All the songs are from around '80-'81. One of the bands actually got a play on John Peel's radio show! 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sad_Day_We_Left_the_Croft

EDIT
Oh yes, I remember seeing that program years ago, wouldn't mind seeing it again. Thanks!

----------


## Old School Rocker

There was also a very obscure 3 CD set called Kilt By Death ; The Sound Of Old Scotland. It's very difficult to get hold of but if you google it you might find more info. Here's one I found; http://takethepills.blogspot.com/200...-scotland.html. I imagine most of these bands are from outwith the Highlands though.

----------


## cat

hi.iv got you guys, one card trick on dvd.got a couple of pics on my fb page,think i tagged them till david. i can see if the guy i got it from has the whole thing.

----------


## rob murray

> hi.iv got you guys, one card trick on dvd.got a couple of pics on my fb page,think i tagged them till david. i can see if the guy i got it from has the whole thing.


Cat thats brilliant, any chance of getting a loan of the DVD I can pull the sound track of ( if its any good lol ) PM me and I wil tell you where to post it to or I can collect.

----------


## rob murray

> There was also a very obscure 3 CD set called Kilt By Death ; The Sound Of Old Scotland. It's very difficult to get hold of but if you google it you might find more info. Here's one I found; http://takethepills.blogspot.com/200...-scotland.html. I imagine most of these bands are from outwith the Highlands though.


Checked out the link many bands were "known" indies fire engines, josef k etc,rezillos, early skids etc, another pretty face was Mike Scott ( Waterboys ) first band, one of the bands listed,  Metropak, had Murray Bruce from Wick on bass, Murray played locally in wick notably with Freebird and is well known in WIck see http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=peyhphe7Zkg . 

ANother Wicker who made tracks was Keith Matheson, who played locally in bands both guitar and drums ( The Sirens played at the Teenarama club in WIck ) and The Ministry of SOund, then moved to Dundee where he made a name for himself fronting Big Blue 72 before eventually teaming up with kit clark and ex deacon blue drummer and sportscene presenter dougie vipond in swiss family orbison see http://www.theswissfamilyorbison.co.uk/

----------


## rob murray

> There was also a very obscure 3 CD set called Kilt By Death ; The Sound Of Old Scotland. It's very difficult to get hold of but if you google it you might find more info. Here's one I found; http://takethepills.blogspot.com/200...-scotland.html. I imagine most of these bands are from outwith the Highlands though.


One highlands band is on the cd, Those Intrinsic Intellectuals


see below BIg Blue 72

http://retrodundee.blogspot.com/2009...quee-1989.html

----------


## Old School Rocker

> One highlands band is on the cd, Those Intrinsic Intellectuals
> 
> 
> see below BIg Blue 72
> 
> http://retrodundee.blogspot.com/2009...quee-1989.html


This is great, thanks for all the info on these bands, I know very little of the old scene outside of RC, Blond Brothers etc. Let me test your knowledge, have you ever run across a Scottish band called the Ceremony? I bid on a tape on ebay and lost. I cannot find a grain of info anywhere, the name of the single was The Key/The Village from 1986 on Breakdown Records. I cannot even tell you what kinds of music they played!

----------


## Niall Fernie

Thread moved to Music forum.

----------


## rob murray

> This is great, thanks for all the info on these bands, I know very little of the old scene outside of RC, Blond Brothers etc. Let me test your knowledge, have you ever run across a Scottish band called the Ceremony? I bid on a tape on ebay and lost. I cannot find a grain of info anywhere, the name of the single was The Key/The Village from 1986 on Breakdown Records. I cannot even tell you what kinds of music they played!
> Attachment 11262


You got me now, never heard of them and cant find anything on google !

----------


## Old School Rocker

> You got me now, never heard of them and cant find anything on google !


Haha,  I suspect they're just one of many bands who recorded a single a disappeared without trace. Some bands are just so obscure that nobody outside the band has heard of them. I was just looking at the sleeve from my copy of the new Radio City cd, under the CD there's a picture of an old Eden Court poster advertising RC, Those Intrinsics and also Nightschool and the Fraser Bros. Any info on the latter two?

Oh by the way, I uploaded a cd-rip of the "Croft" cd to Dave Craig, bearing in mind that it's already a fully remastered reissue of an old LP/Cassette, so not sure if it's quite what you're looking for. Let me know if you want booklet scans or anything.

----------


## rob murray

> Haha, I suspect they're just one of many bands who recorded a single a disappeared without trace. Some bands are just so obscure that nobody outside the band has heard of them. I was just looking at the sleeve from my copy of the new Radio City cd, under the CD there's a picture of an old Eden Court poster advertising RC, Those Intrinsics and also Nightschool and the Fraser Bros. Any info on the latter two?
> 
> Oh by the way, I uploaded a cd-rip of the "Croft" cd to Dave Craig, bearing in mind that it's already a fully remastered reissue of an old LP/Cassette, so not sure if it's quite what you're looking for. Let me know if you want booklet scans or anything.


Thanks re the croft cd and offer! The poster was for a concert at Eden Court called Boleskine Beat, note the Crowley tie in ! This was held twice in 1980 and 1981 at Eden Court, we played in 81, the gig was actually recorded as I remember we had to sign rights away...nothing ever came of the recording though ( to my knowledge )  Nightschool was the former name of We Changelings, they changed their name after posters printed I think, Fraser Bros...local Inverness band dont know much about them at all

----------


## evelyn

> We formed The Interest in September 1981,immediatly after RC, music style was The Only Ones, The SUbterreanens, Stiff LIttle Fingers, The Pretenders, guitar based "trad rock" with a modern take I suppose and a rake of our own stuff, we actually recorded with JOhnny Sutherland in 1982, recording three songs, one original, and covers of Moondage Daydream ( Bowie ) long lost and a solo early springsteen song. We played a fair bit but were up against it as times had moved on, 1981 / 82 = new romantics and synthny stuff. If you are interested in the new wavy period check out ALness based : The Tools ( Gotta make some money somehow ) on you tube ditto Those Intrinsic Intellectuals ( Inverness based ) again on You tube, both recorded in 1980...1980 was a classic year as the following bands all recorded and released records
> 
> The Cut ( inverness ) Those Intrinsic Intellectual ( Inverness ) The Tools ( ALness) Radio City, The Naturals ( Wick ) We Changelings ( Tain )...a long lost highland scene one would say. I am currently working on a "book" which will feature the period 1980 - 91, and hopefully an accompanying CD, all revenues to charity,a bit of nostalgic research, trying to get time to get it done though wont be ready until 2012.


Got loads of photos from the period Rob. I`ll try and get them scanned if you like. See you in the South Stand one of these weeks, we can discuss.
Cheers S

----------


## rob murray

> Got loads of photos from the period Rob. I`ll try and get them scanned if you like. See you in the South Stand one of these weeks, we can discuss.
> Cheers S


Brilliant see if you can scan all you've got and e mail to me bound to up over DEcember...Brora game ?

----------

